# Former Miss Thailand mixing Archery & Pop



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at. glad to have ya.


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

MixArcher said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> So Nice to find a Archery forum. I have been away from the archery for a while but started to shoot my first couple of arrows today. Last time I shoot was in Tv-show during the Olympics 2008 and the Sea Games 2005. I have a own personla blogg were you can follow my way to get my Archery going.
> 
> ...


:mg:


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!

I think she meant Popartist lol, that was tooooo funny Hunter2678!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:banana::RockOn::welcomesign::RockOn::banana:


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Scott07/OH said:


> Welcome to AT!!!
> 
> I think she meant Popartist lol, that was tooooo funny Hunter2678!!!


LOL..I thought so too...happens to the best of us huh...


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to AT. I spent a lot of time in Thailand several years ago. Hope to return one day. Some of the friendliest people I've ever met.


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome.:thumbs_up


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

*Need Pictures !!!!!!!!!!*

:tongue::wink::darkbeer:Need Pictures of You !!!


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Top Dog Rick said:


> :tongue::wink::darkbeer:Need Pictures of You !!!


True dat! Us men are visual creatures.....


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Hunter2678 said:


> LOL..I thought so too...happens to the best of us huh...


Yeah it does lol.

I vote for pics of Miss Thailand too!!!


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Pics please!.:wink:


----------



## imott (Apr 10, 2009)

Google is your friend...

Scroll Down Half a Page

Her name is Jenjira Kerdprasop.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mix. Have fun here.


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

MixArcher said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> 
> Im also a upcoming Poopartist


I guess I'm a seasoned pro then. :tongue:

Welcome to AT


----------

